# vaccine and reaction



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

My 4 month old puppy had his last booster shots, Bordatella, and Rabies shot yesterday at the Vet. office that I work at. Well, about 4 1/2 hours when I got home, he was acting tired, so I let him sleep while I paid attention to the cat. I also set out food for him and he did come and eat that before he went to sleep. The next thing you know, I hear him start whimpering really loud. I figured he was really sore from the vaccines. He even whimpered when I was touching him and moving him. I realized he had a temp. After that, he started vomiting. He vomited 3 times to get all the food out of him. I then took him out side and the poop seemed normal. Well, he ended up pooping about 4 times during that night and so, in the morning, I took him back to the Vet. The Vet. did a fecal check and that came back negative, so that was good. She said it was probably a reaction to the vaccines. She gave me Endosorb and Metoclopramide. I have been giving him the Endosorb, but for some reason, that seems to not be helping his vomiting. I also gave him Metoclopramide one time and after that, he really had diarrhea. That is when I realized, I may not give him that again. His poop soon went back to sorta normal. I also had given him 1/2 of a Benadryl tablet the night after he got the shots. And I did that tonight. He is still having problems vomiting whenever any food or anything has entered his mouth. Please help! Tomorrow is Sunday and I really don't want to go to the Emergency Clinic. Does anyone have any advice on what I should do? Are there any natural stuff I can do till I can get him to the Vet. on Monday (that is if he is still doing poorly). Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

When did he finish his DHPP (parvo distemper combo) vaccine? Is parvo real common in you area? Did the vet do a parvo snap test? Really if he has not been able to keep anything in his stomach that long I would be worried and probably get him to the emergency clinic. I mean you could always wait but I feel like this is not something that you should wait on and it should be treated as an emergency. When was his last solid bowl movement? What size is he, toy, mini, standard? Especially if he is a toy, not having food for that long could send him into hypoglycemia.


----------



## jenniferandtonks (Nov 17, 2014)

did the vet instruct to give benadryl? it is possible to be allergic to benadryl but it's more likely that there are other things going on. what have you been feeding since? did you fast him at all after he threw up? sounds like he may need a bland diet for a few days, possibly with canned pumpkin (the plain stuff that is just pumpkin without spices added, not the pumpkin pie filling) to give his tummy a chance to settle. i wouldn't hesitate to be in contact with a veterinarian if he's not keeping down water so he doesn't become dehydrated, which can happen very quickly with diarrhea. unflavored pedialyte diluted to half-strength with water is sometimes recommended to help replenish the electrolytes following vomiting and/ or diarrhea episodes but may not be enough if the pup is already significantly dehydrated. you may also want to offer small amounts of water at a time so he doesn't become sick from gulping too much at a time. around a minute between small drinks until he has satiated his thirst should do the trick.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

If he dehydrates, he can go into shock and die. Feel his gums, do they feel sticky? Pull up the skin on his back between his shoulder blades does it snap right back into place? These are two signs to look for, you don't want sticky and you do want the skin to go right back fast.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dehydration is an emergency. You can force fluids (the diluted pedialite) with a syringe; just sit with him and get the syringe inside his cheek and dribble it in. A 25 ml syringe works very well for this. If you do it very slowly he might be able to keep it down. If that works you can try to give very small amounts of white rice and white meat chicken, plain. 

If he keeps vomiting with just water, he will be dehydrated and you really will need to go to the emergency vet. Not keeping food down is not good, but nowhere near as serious as the dehydration. 

Just another story to remind us all it's better to give rabies vaccine on its own...in combination with the others it's often too much.

Good luck.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree- unless you can get him to take fluids without vomiting, he needs to go today. Emergency vets are expensive, but I wouldn't want to wait another 24 hrs. Dehydration can be life threatening, especially in a puppy. Keep us posted, and hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear...such a worry. I'm so sorry about this. I agree with the others about dehydration. It's _very_ dangerous and can cause death quickly. Please get him to the e-vet if he can't hold down the pedialite or even if he can...if he continues to be lethargic and in trouble.

I am surprised the vet gave the rabies with the other vaccines. I think 4 months old is too young for rabies anyway, law or no law. I do hope he will be all right. My thoughts are with you. Do keep us posted.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just an update. I haven't finished reading everyone's post. I accidentally left my receipt from the Vet in the car by accident and will get it when I take my puppy out again for his potty break. I do believe it was his last boosters. I will say, he has way more energy today and it is like he is back to his old self. He just still has diarrhea and I am restarting him on Endosorb since I had stopped that due to thinking he didn't have diarrhea, but just less amount of poop and it was smaller. But today it definitely was diarrhea. But, he did come in and drink a lot of water. And is running around chasing the cat which he has not done since he had gotten sick. I do have another question. He was scratching at his muzzle before I took him to the Vet for the vaccines, but now he goes at his muzzle more. Any advice on that? But, if I can get over the diarrhea (which the lady who had him before said that he had that for a few days after his shots), then things should be clearing up. He just doesn't do well with shots and I think some medicines. At first the Endosorb made his poop worse, but it seems to be better today. Also, the Metoclopramide has really worked. he is vomiting less. he really just vomited once last night and it was nothing, but a little phlegm. I have seen parvo in puppies and I really don't think he has that. I think he wouldn't eat or drink water and probably wouldn't be playing like he is. Rough housing that is. Keep praying though and I do appreciate all these advice. When I take Bentley out for his walk, I'll get the paper and let you know about the shots. Thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Whew! That does sound like good news that he's on the mend. I send my best for continued improvement. Thanks for the update.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Whew! That does sound like good news that he's on the mend. I send my best for continued improvement. Thanks for the update.


Thanks, Poodlebeguiled! I appreciate that! It is such a relief to me too. Thanks again!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Happy to hear things are looking up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like good news to me! I think with all the vomiting he went through you should probably give him a few 'small' meals a day rather than overloading with one or two big feedings until his tummy is stable. Glad to hear he's back to being a puppy though!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

4 months is pretty young for rabies to be done, and should NEVER be given along with any other shots. It is the hardest vaccine on a dog and should be separated by four weeks to months from something else. I hope your puppy will recover fully and be fine.


----------

